# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Martin Platt Return?

## lizann

Former Coronation Street star Sean Wilson has announced that he would be interested in returning to the soap.

The actor claimed that his character Martin Platt should make a shock comeback in order to rescue his ex-wife Gail (Helen Worth) from her recent love woes.

Gail's current romance with Joe McIntyre (Reece Dinsdale) has hit a rocky patch this month due to the kitchen fitter's addiction to painkillers. 

Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday, Wilson explained: "Given that Gail is a disaster with men since me [a return] would make great sense - but I have yet to get the call."

Wilson was axed from the show in 2005 after more than 20 years in the role of Martin. He later insisted that he was glad to leave, complaining that the programme was "taking over" his life.

His final scenes saw Martin departing Weatherfield for a new life in Liverpool with his girlfriend Robyn.

----------


## Hannelene

Why did he leave? Did he request to be written out?

----------


## Chris_2k11

He was axed, I don't see how he can come back?

----------


## Hannelene

Must be looking for work
He is probably thinking their bringing Nick back so they can bring him back too!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He was on the news a couple of weeks back that he has started his own cheese making business called Lancashire cheese i think it was called. so i doubt he will be returning to corrie.

----------


## tammyy2j

He should return and take David away with him  :Cheer:

----------

alvinsduckie (20-08-2009)

----------


## Katy

I seen his cheese being advertised in Cockermouth, in the Lakes when i was on holiday, there was a massive picture of him in his whites. 

I cant see him returning especially snce he was axed. He hasnt had much work, what an episode of casualty and a couple in series three of Waterloo Road.

----------


## Abbie

I always liked him

I never understood why he was with gail though

----------


## parkerman

I can't understand why anyone would want to be with Gail!  :Lol:

----------


## LalaGaga

I thought he was busy with his cheese...... :Confused:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I can't understand why anyone would want to be with Gail!


ahahaah, ditto! but surely he should have been around for David. considering he faked his death and also went to prison he could have at least come back for an episode or two! plus, he lives in Liverpool- its less than an hour's drive away!

----------


## Hannelene

Gail must have hidden depths as I can't see what her appeal would be

----------


## Abbie

> I thought he was busy with his cheese......


Cheese? Now im confused?

----------


## Abbie

> Gail must have hidden depths as I can't see what her appeal would be


Thats what it must be if none of us can see it

----------


## Katy

> Originally Posted by LalaGaga
> 
> 
> I thought he was busy with his cheese......
> 
> 
> Cheese? Now im confused?


He is now a cheese maker making lancashire cheese, its onsale across lancashire and cumbria. 

http://www.citylife.co.uk/restaurant...the_big_cheese

----------


## Abbie

Oh the actor?

----------


## GossipGirl

Is this just a rumour? Or true?

----------


## LalaGaga

It's true :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
http://weatherfieldgazette.com/301.html
 It's the 8th one down.

----------


## alan45

> Is this just a rumour? Or true?


Its only Sean Wilson dropping hints that he would like to come back. There is nothing from the producers saying he IS coming back. Its probably wishful thinking on his part.

----------


## GossipGirl

> Originally Posted by GossipGirl
> 
> 
> Is this just a rumour? Or true?
> 
> 
> Its only Sean Wilson dropping hints that he would like to come back. There is nothing from the producers saying he IS coming back. Its probably wishful thinking on his part.


Do I go with what you said or the poster below you? :Confused:

----------


## Abbie

This happens all the time nowadays

----------


## GossipGirl

What does?

----------


## Abbie

Actors saying they want to go back to the soap they were in before, they actually get approached or approach the soap to get back in

----------


## GossipGirl

I don't know if Martin could come back unless him and Gail give their marriage another go

----------


## Abbie

I cant see that happening

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by GossipGirl
> ...


Go with the facts

----------


## GossipGirl

I think I will go with the facts.

----------


## Bad Wolf

moved...............................nothing confirmed

----------


## GossipGirl

Oh ok so don't hold my breath?

----------


## Hannelene

I hope he doesn't come back I found him so miserable

----------


## Chris_2k11

If he was to return I bet they'd pair him back up with Gail.

----------


## Hannelene

Who else would have him?

----------


## lizann

would sean ever return or would the show recast for martin

----------


## Perdita

> would sean ever return or would the show recast for martin


Sean has quit acting and is making cheese now, quite successfully by all accounts, they would need to recast

----------

tammyy2j (21-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Always a dilemma for Soaps when an actor has left. Under normal everyday circumstances in the real world, David's dad would certainly be back at a time like this, but this is Soapland where he could be prevented from coming back because he's expecting a visit from the gas fitter......

----------

livden (23-07-2016), Perdita (21-07-2016), tammyy2j (21-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street are set to bring back a face from the past as Sean Wilson is reportedly reprising his role as Martin Platt 13 years after his relationship with the show ended badly. 


Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2018/01/17/corona...0/?ito=cbshare

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

----------

Perdita (18-01-2018)

----------


## Kim

I liked Martin, hope it's true.

He recently appeared as a guest somewhere, I did wonder then if he might be doing some acting again.

Shame he couldn't be persuaded when Kylie died, but I do not blame the actor for ruling out a return previously. Awful way to treat someone who had spent many years with the show.

----------


## Perdita

Now it has apparently been confirmed that he will be back  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...r-he-is-raped/

If it's true, has the producer missed the child that Martin had with Robyn not long after he left? Fairly sure it was mentioned later that they had a daughter called Caitlin. One of the online character profiles says Daughter (2006) in any case.

----------

Perdita (06-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...r-he-is-raped/
> 
> If it's true, has the producer missed the child that Martin had with Robyn not long after he left? Fairly sure it was mentioned later that they had a daughter called Caitlin. One of the online character profiles says Daughter (2006) in any case.


Probably, continuity is not a strong point in soapland. I remember him moving to Liverpool with Robyn and them having a baby ... not sure about name though

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street airs Martin Platt's return scenes next week as David decides to pay him a visit in Liverpool.

David (Jack P Shepherd) makes the spontaneous choice to seek out his dad after being raped by Josh Tucker â clearly in turmoil as he wonders whether to confide in Martin about his ordeal.

As Martin speaks about his big plans to emigrate to New Zealand, David decides that he wants to go along too â desperate to be as far away from Josh as possible. How will David's loved ones react to his sudden desire for a new life on the other side of the world?

Digital Spy recently paid a visit to the Corrie set to hear Sean Wilson speak about returning to the show as Martin after 12 years away.

Have you been asked back to Coronation Street before?

"No, this is the first time. I didn't really know what I felt about it before the scripts arrived. David is in one of the biggest predicaments of his life in this storyline. Not only has it happened, but then there's the aftermath and the psychological effects. The more time goes by and David doesn't tell anyone, the worse it gets.

"But of course, he has to unburden himself at some point. That's where Martin comes in. Martin definitely knows there's something wrong with David, as it's obvious. At first Martin thinks it could be girlfriend trouble or something like that.

"But then as time goes by, it's clear to Martin that there are many dimensions to this. He starts to get very worried about David."

Does David confide in his dad?

"Once or twice, David gets really close to telling Martin, but he doesn't. Throughout this, Martin is packing to start a new life in New Zealand. This gives David an opportunity to get out of Dodge City, because he's having to face his attacker every day. David grabs this opportunity a little too quickly. All his family are like: 'What? That's come out of nowhere!'"


David Platt visits his dad Martin in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Does Martin come back to Weatherfield itself?

"To begin with, David goes to see Martin in Liverpool. David is clearly in a predicament, but he goes back to Weatherfield. Martin knows he can't just leave it like that and follows him, so he goes back to the cobbles."

How was it to be back on the Street?

"Martin is outside the Platts' and there are shots that show how Martin is feeling about being back after all those years. He's looking at the house and thinking: 'Oh jeez'.

"The first scene we did was inside the Platt house and I like to pride myself on being very well prepared for these things. But it did feel a bit weird. I hadn't been expecting that."

You were quite unhappy when you first left Corrie 12 years ago, after refusing to film a story which would have seen Martin have a relationship with a 14-year-old girl. What's changed?

"Lots of things have changed. There was a juxtapose of editorial thoughts at the time, and I morally felt that I had to stand very, very firm on the decision that I made, so there came a parting of ways. But things move on, especially in showbusiness and maybe the people that were in charge have moved on. They've all split and gone elsewhere in showbusiness.

"When this came around, I thought the scripts were ace, which I was pleasantly surprised with because Martin's not been there for 12 years. I thought it might just take the writers a while to get to know the character again, but clearly not. There's a real positiveness about the place and there's been a real warmth from me.

"I couldn't have asked for a better way to come back, so I'm really pleased. I questioned myself before I walked into the building, but I've been really pleased with the way it's all turned around."

How does Gail react to the return of Martin?

"Martin keeps his distance, really. We do meet in The Rovers and there is a kind of brief explanation where Martin says: 'It wasn't my idea that David comes to New Zealand'. Gail says: 'No, no, I don't have to do very much to get rid of my family at the moment'. There is a little moment where Martin asks Gail if she's okay, but that's as close as it gets."

What has Martin been up to for the last 12 years?

"Of course, there's a certain amount of guess work here. His original trade was nursing, so I can only assume that 12 years have gone by and he's carried his way through the NHS. Maybe he's now a junior doctor or something on the ward."

You're back for a short stint this time, but if the opportunity arose, would you come back again for longer?

"Yeah. As time has gone by since October, which is when it was first brought to me, I had lots of thinking time. My character has so many connections. If you were to put all the characters within the show and Martin in the middle, with a line diagram, he'd have 25 different connections with people and they're all good connections in my opinion.

"There's so much depth there. Whether they act upon it is completely up to the powers that be. I'd definitely be up for it."

There was a big positive reaction to the news that Martin was coming back. Were you surprised?

"Of course I was surprised. But it's plain to me throughout the last 12 years that people are still warm towards me. Every question is: 'Would you go back? We love your character! When are you going to get back with Gail?' My partner says quite rightly: 'Every single comment is warm'. 12 years is a long time. But Martin is very well remembered and that's cool."

After being protective over your character in the past, did you seek any assurances about where Martin might go this time?

"No, I didn't feel like I needed to push for any assurances. It might be a bit untoward if I did at such an early stage, but I think editorially I made that decision in the past and maybe that might stay with me for a while. It might be respected â who knows? But I was really, really pleased with the scripts because of the three dimensions within them."

Coronation Street airs Martin's return on Thursday, March 22 at 8.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------

